# maltilol



## sara (Feb 3, 2004)

I can't spell the "maltilol" it's a sugar sub. 
would it be better than using aspertame? the Genisoy low carb bar I've been having it's got 19 grams of maltilol subtracted from the carb source


----------



## DaveG183 (Feb 4, 2004)

I heard Malitol tends to cause a bad lacsative effect, btw Malitol is found it most atkins bars as a sugar subsitute


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 4, 2004)

Maltitol is found in many things requiring artificial sugar including chewing gum - and it can cause reactive effects if taken in high quantities.  I'm allergic to it myself, which is a very strange allergy.  

The actual term for this is called a sugar alcohol, which is a basic chemical derivative of simple sugar.  Others in the family include xylitol, sorbitol and mannitol which are often found right along with maltitol.


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Sugar alcohols make upset my tummy-i've elimated most of them for the last few days, and I feel a lot better. SO, im pretty sure thats whats been causing it.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

me too jill! I wish they didnt put them in damn near every sugar free product


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

once i ate a whole bunch of sugar free candies, and within a few hours I thought i was gonna die, for real. I was gonna go to the hospital I was in so much pain! Ive been pretty careful since then.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

ughh those sugar alcohols are like POSION to my body.. I swear.. get soo sick!


----------



## sara (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow! horror stories about sugar alch.


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 5, 2004)

Reactions are very common - unfortunately like you guys said they are in most artificially sweetened products.  I have yet to find a protein bar that does not contain maltitol.

It gives me a good excuse to not eat dessert in restaurants - my line is that "if I don't know what's in it, I don't eat it."


----------

